# Shaving My Seats...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Decided my seats were looking quite bobbly again and in need of some attention. So I broke out the razor with a brand new blade and set to work. Took about 30 mins to do the drivers site seat and then about half that on the passenger front as it wasn't as bad.

This is a before close up:










After close up:










Half and half comparison:










And then the overall finished seat base:










Not looking bad for having seen 113k miles 

Next is the leather to just finish them off this weekend.

Nick


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Wow how brave are you!

On my S3 I used one of those de bobbler machines for clothes, and they came up like new as well


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol - the things people do.... :lol: :lol:

Glad it worked for you Nick!


----------



## Silverrtt (May 1, 2008)

Man!! Why did I not think of that first?? :roll: 
I've been thinking of a solution for months and you've just solved my probem.Nice one mate!


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jul 8, 2007)

You can buy special combs to take bobbles out of material like wool etc they would be less risky to use but just as effective.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Did you use scented or unscented shave cream?


----------

